# Gutters: Joining two gable roof planes together funnels water into the corner



## AlexHouse (Feb 27, 2012)

I found this image on the web and it illustrates what I was trying to explain with words.











Hidden behind the tree is the corner into which the two intersecting roof planes drain. That's a lot of surface area draining down into one corner.

Is this just bad roof design and the owners have to deal with gushers of water concentrating into a corner or are oversized pipes the workable and easy solution or am I concerned about something that may happen but rarely does and these roof designs are not really a problem?

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe standard practice is a "splash guard". A vertical piece of flashing that follows the outside gutter edge and is 2 or 3" taller than the surrounding gutter. Water hits it and is diverted left and right.

I'll see if I can find a photo later


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

*Gutter Valley Splash Guards* come as a flat section of aluminum that is then formed into an inside gutter corner & installed.

Examples Here: 

*http://www.gutterworks.com/gutter_splash_guards.htm*

*http://www.guttermaterials.com/splash_guards.html*

We usually buy them direct from our local gutter-parts supplier, who then drops a gutter parts order off at our job worksite address. I am not sure where else you can obtain them from locally. You could order them online (?)

You could also get online and search for a local supplier that you may be able to pick up from, or can ship. The costs would likely be considerably less than some of the online sellers.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

"Big Pipes" I switched all my gutters to 6" last year,what a difference.
The water problems that I had around here were of epic proportion.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Splash guards and jumbo (6") gutters will probably solve about 95% of the issues.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I solved a problem like this for a local home owner by designing and having installed a special header in the inside corner.
We don't get snow here so I am not sure if that would be a plausible solution to your question.

Andy.


----------

